# Музыкальный  руководитель в д/саду > Творческие музыкальные мастерские > Мастерская  Ирины Vitolda >  Игры с вариациями

## Vitolda

Долго думала, как же назвать мне эту новую тему в своем домике.. Хотелось, чтобы понятно было, что в ней живут *ИГРЫ* для ребят.. Но не простые - а именно *МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫЕ*! Которые вроде и легкие совсем, но знакомят ребят с музыкальным языком: и различать его элементы учат и словарный запас развивают и специальными терминами и различными прилагательными-определениями, помогающими ребятам о музыке рассуждать, лучше понимать ее. 
Вот и соединились в названии любимое детское слово *"игры"* и музыкальное *"вариации"*.

Вариации зазвучали тут тоже совсем не случайно! Уже и в "ритмяшках" моих много таких игрушечек, которые с вариантами сделаны.. И здесь такие игры будут. Одна и та же музыка, один сюжет - но с изменениями! Потому что разве ж это игра, если нет неожиданности? Если закреплено все в одном порядке навсегда? Первый.. ну пусть второй раз - ребята станут слушать музыку, думать о ней.. отгадывать.. А затем - запомнят, и по память выполнять порядок действий станут.
Так что в этой теме будут и такие игры - в нескольких вариантах..

Буду рада, если что-нибудь придется по душе моим гостям и их ребятам, пригодится в работе!

----------

aichka (11.06.2017), alla-mus (20.10.2017), laks_arina (11.06.2017), Natali-S (20.06.2017), nataliua.sm (21.10.2017), notka75 (17.10.2017), SVETLANA M. (12.06.2017), svetlask8 (16.02.2020), TATYANA_UNCHA (19.06.2017), viculy (09.12.2018), говорушка (14.06.2017), Елена М (28.07.2017), Елена Эрнст (11.06.2017), Лилия60 (23.06.2019), Люсева (28.08.2019), мальвина19 (23.06.2019), Т.К-Пчелка (11.06.2017), Татиана 65 (17.07.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

И первой появится здесь игра многим известная. *"Кого разбудило Солнышко?"*

Первый вариант видео к ней я сделала еще два года назад для тематического занятия с Солнышком. Отталкивалась от микса, записанного Ириной Парахневич (за который ей огромное СПАСИБО). Но в моей игре - только зверюшки.. а ребята услышав характерную музыку выполняют подражательные движения. Так что заменила фрагмент "дети" на музыку "птички", добавила вступительный и заключительный текст, который с удовольствием наговорила мне коллега - логопед из нашего сада, соединила с изображением и вот что получилось:

----------

aichka (11.06.2017), Alehina123 (19.06.2019), Alexandra_B (29.08.2019), galusikn (26.03.2019), Irina Sirin (22.06.2019), larisakoly (25.06.2019), MarinaMi (12.06.2017), Natali-S (20.06.2017), Natali1.nsp (15.01.2022), nataliua.sm (21.10.2017), notka75 (17.10.2017), olga kh (13.06.2017), sima (12.06.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (19.06.2017), ttanya (17.06.2017), vetlost (18.10.2017), viculy (09.12.2018), Ірина15 (10.06.2018), говорушка (14.06.2017), Дания (13.06.2017), Добронрава (25.07.2019), Елена М (28.07.2017), Елена Эрнст (11.06.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), ирончик (02.01.2020), Лилия60 (23.06.2019), Любовь Ш. (16.02.2019), Люсева (28.08.2019), мазурка (17.10.2017), мальвина19 (23.06.2019), Олюр (18.10.2017), Оперетта (13.06.2017), Раиса2001 (22.06.2019), смоляночка (15.10.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (11.06.2017), Татиана 65 (17.07.2019), Ярик (31.08.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

С удовольствием обращаюсь к этой игре с детьми разного возраста! Но вот эта мысль о том, что при повторе даже малыши уже не угадывают музыку, прислушиваясь к темпу, регистру и другим выразительным ее особенностям, заставила сделать еще несколько "вариаций на тему".
В каждой из них тот же принцип: герой появляется чуть позже, чем зазвучит характеризующая его музыка. Даем ребятам возможность подумать и угадать!

----------

aichka (11.06.2017), Alehina123 (19.06.2019), Alexandra_B (29.08.2019), galusikn (26.03.2019), galy-a (28.07.2017), Irina Sirin (22.06.2019), jarinka (11.06.2017), MarinaMi (12.06.2017), Natali-S (20.06.2017), nataliua.sm (21.10.2017), notka75 (17.10.2017), olga kh (13.06.2017), SeverynkaIrina (10.09.2019), sima (12.06.2017), ttanya (17.06.2017), vetlost (18.10.2017), viculy (09.12.2018), vovpriv (27.07.2017), ВИОЛA (23.06.2019), говорушка (14.06.2017), Дания (13.06.2017), Елена М (28.07.2017), Елена Эрнст (11.06.2017), Иннуша (17.10.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Лилия60 (23.06.2019), Люсева (28.08.2019), Ольга Сара (11.06.2017), Олюр (18.10.2017), Раиса2001 (22.06.2019), Т.К-Пчелка (11.06.2017), Ярик (31.08.2019)

----------


## Vitolda



----------

aichka (11.06.2017), Alehina123 (19.06.2019), galusikn (26.03.2019), galy-a (28.07.2017), Irina Sirin (22.06.2019), larisakoly (25.06.2019), MarinaMi (12.06.2017), Natali-S (20.06.2017), nataliua.sm (21.10.2017), olga kh (13.06.2017), vetlost (18.10.2017), viculy (09.12.2018), vovpriv (27.07.2017), говорушка (14.06.2017), Елена М (28.07.2017), Елена Эрнст (11.06.2017), Иннуша (17.10.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Лилия60 (23.06.2019), Любовь Ш. (16.02.2019), Люсева (28.08.2019), мазурка (17.10.2017), Ольга Сара (11.06.2017), Олюр (18.10.2017), Раиса2001 (22.06.2019), Т.К-Пчелка (11.06.2017), Ярик (31.08.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

И снова *"Кого разбудило Солнышко?"
*

----------

aichka (11.06.2017), Alexandra_B (29.08.2019), galusikn (26.03.2019), galy-a (28.07.2017), jarinka (11.06.2017), larisakoly (25.06.2019), lenik (15.06.2017), MarinaMi (12.06.2017), Natali-S (20.06.2017), nataliua.sm (21.10.2017), olga kh (13.06.2017), SVETLANA M. (12.06.2017), Tata74 (31.12.2018), vetlost (18.10.2017), viculy (09.12.2018), vovpriv (27.07.2017), говорушка (14.06.2017), Елена М (28.07.2017), Елена Эрнст (11.06.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Люсева (28.08.2019), Ольга Сара (11.06.2017), Олюр (18.10.2017), Раиса2001 (22.06.2019), смоляночка (15.10.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (11.06.2017), Ярик (31.08.2019)

----------


## aichka

Ирочка, умница, что выделила свои игры в новую отдельную тему!

Уверена, что она будет постоянно пополняться новыми интересными играми и их вариациями!

А эта вариация на тему "Кого разбудило солнышка" - символична!

Она разбудит твою бурную фантазию и будет востребована так же, как все твои замечательные ритмяшки и клипы!

Удачи!

i-12572.jpg

----------

galusikn (26.03.2019), larisakoly (25.06.2019), olga kh (13.06.2017), SVETLANA M. (12.06.2017), svetlask8 (16.02.2020), Vitolda (11.06.2017), Люсева (28.08.2019), Олюр (18.10.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

Есть идея сделать подобную игру с другими зверюшками! Но это позже...
А пока - снова лиса, заяц, медведь и птичка в игре *"Кого разбудило Солнышко?"* в новом порядке

----------

aichka (11.06.2017), Alehina123 (19.06.2019), Alexandra_B (29.08.2019), galusikn (26.03.2019), galy-a (28.07.2017), Irina Sirin (22.06.2019), jarinka (11.06.2017), larisakoly (25.06.2019), lenik (15.06.2017), MarinaMi (12.06.2017), Natali-S (20.06.2017), nataliua.sm (21.10.2017), olga kh (13.06.2017), sima (12.06.2017), vovpriv (27.07.2017), говорушка (23.06.2019), Добронрава (25.07.2019), Елена Эрнст (11.06.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), лариса61 (28.07.2017), Лилия60 (04.01.2019), Люсева (28.08.2019), Ольга Сара (11.06.2017), Олюр (18.10.2017), Раиса2001 (22.06.2019), смоляночка (15.10.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (11.06.2017), Эмилия я (29.07.2017), Ярик (31.08.2019)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

Ирочка, какая чудесная, добрая, хлебосольная у тебя квартирка! Вот и еще одна сказочная комната появилась! И сразу - солнечная! Замечательные работы!
Такие славные медвежата и лисички с зайчиками, которые точно унесут деток в страну музыкальных сказок!
Спасибо, Ирочка, за такую прелесть!!!
С удовольствием буду ждать пополнения!!!!!

----------

aichka (11.06.2017), galusikn (26.03.2019), olga kh (13.06.2017), Vitolda (11.06.2017), Люсева (28.08.2019), Олюр (18.10.2017)

----------


## olga kh

Ириша, спасибо за новый уютный уголок в твоем доме!!! Здесь будет интересно, я уверена, и очень полезно для наших дошколят. Так что присоединяюсь с удовольствием ко всем твоим восторженным гостям и сама аплодирую твоим задумкам))

----------

aichka (13.06.2017), galusikn (26.03.2019), Vitolda (13.06.2017), Люсева (28.08.2019), Олюр (18.10.2017)

----------


## vovpriv

Большое спасибо за варианты игры. Очень интересная работа!!!! Подскажите, как можно их скачать, чтобы использовать в работе.

----------

Vitolda (27.07.2017), Олюр (18.10.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

> Большое спасибо за варианты игры. Очень интересная работа!!!! Подскажите, как можно их скачать, чтобы использовать в работе.


Спасибо за внимание к моим работам!!! Рада, что понравилось! А скачать варианты игр можно так же, как и любое другое видео, размещенное на Ютубе. Об этом я рассказывала вот здесь: 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5171862

Маленькое дополнение.. Чтобы открыть видео, размещенное на форуме, на ютубе, нужно нажать на значок ютуба в правом нижнем углу видео. И еще.. Если Вы установите в своем компьютере расширение Savefrom.net, то скачивание видео не будет больше проблемой

----------

aichka (27.07.2017), alla-mus (20.10.2017), galusikn (26.03.2019), galy-a (28.07.2017), olga kh (27.07.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (01.11.2017), Елена Эрнст (28.07.2017), лариса61 (28.07.2017), Лилия60 (23.06.2019), Люсева (28.08.2019), Олюр (18.10.2017)

----------


## смоляночка

Ирочка! Спасибо Вам за игры "Кого разбудило солнышко?" Красочно, необычно, полезно!

----------

svetlask8 (16.02.2020), Vitolda (15.10.2017), Лилия60 (04.01.2019), Олюр (22.12.2018)

----------


## Иннуша

Большое спасибо вам за игры. Как для новичка очень полезные игры. Беру на заметку.

----------

svetlask8 (16.02.2020), Vitolda (17.10.2017), Лилия60 (04.01.2019), Олюр (22.12.2018)

----------


## notka75

Ирина, большое спасибо! Игры замечательные! Я делала подобную игру "Кого встретил Колобок?", вы правы дети быстро запоминают последовательность персонажей и к музыке практически не прислушиваются. А вы еще и голос добавили, это еще интересней! Спасибо! Поиграем!

----------

svetlask8 (16.02.2020), Vitolda (17.10.2017), Лилия60 (04.01.2019), Олюр (22.12.2018)

----------


## not

Дорогая Ирина! Я-на сайте новичок но знакома с Вашими играми.Они такие яркие.Как точно подобрана музыка изображающая зверей.Детям очень нравятся Ваши игры. Играют с такой радостью.Спасибо Вам за творчество.

----------

svetlask8 (16.02.2020), Vitolda (09.12.2018), Лилия60 (04.01.2019), Олюр (22.12.2018)

----------


## Irina Sirin

Только сегодня набрела на эту ТЕМУ. Игра "Кого разбудило солнышко" очень понравилась! Думаю,в скором времени обязательно использую.
Спасибо, Ирина, за ваш труд.

----------

aichka (23.06.2019), Vitolda (23.06.2019), Лилия60 (23.06.2019)

----------


## Милалика

Спасибо Ирина за  Ваши видеоролики. Многие, которые вы выставили на ютубе я использую в работе. Глядя на них я сам стала создавать свои ролики, они тоже есть на ютубе - Вы мой "учитель" в данном творчестве. огромное вам спасибо!!!

----------

Vitolda (18.07.2019)

----------


## Музаири

Ирина! Спасибо огромное за Ваши видео: они так украшают нашу музыкальную деятельность в детском саду!

----------

Vitolda (26.08.2019)

----------

